# need some advice on DURA-ACE 7900 10 SPEED cassette and if i can use a CN-7801 10 SPEED CHAIN



## onedog (Feb 15, 2021)

I have a TREK project one that has DURA-ACE 7900 group set and i have purchased a new 7900 10 speed cassette and have a DURA- ACE 7801 10 SPEED new chain and wondering if that will be compatible?? or do i require a DURA-ACE 7900 chain which are hard to find....Thanks for your help in advance 
ONEDOG!


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

onedog said:


> I have a TREK project one that has DURA-ACE 7900 group set and i have purchased a new 7900 10 speed cassette and have a DURA- ACE 7801 10 SPEED new chain and wondering if that will be compatible?? or do i require a DURA-ACE 7900 chain which are hard to find....Thanks for your help in advance
> ONEDOG!


Ultegra, Dura Ace, 105... they're all compatible. 10 speed is 10 speed.


----------



## onedog (Feb 15, 2021)

Thank you.


----------

